
Ask HN: What percentage of HN users are entrepreneurs? - dangisafascist
Reading the comments it seems like not many people here are entreprenuerially-minded. What do others think?
======
thenomad
The percentage used to be larger, but has diminished over time.

There are still some of us here, though.

Also, do bear in mind the crowd effect. If it was a post where an pro-
entrepreneurship attitude would have been heavily
attacked/criticised/downvoted (marketing-related posts on HN don't always
attract positivity, for example), many people may have stayed silent.

~~~
SirLJ
Same about the Stock Market, which ironically can be the best life stile
location independent business...

~~~
thenomad
Day trading, you mean? I've heard mixed things about it - is that something
you do?

~~~
SirLJ
No Sir, I do not believe in day trading and technical analysts - e.g. glued to
computer screens and using flags and other candle formations, but yes, I do
trade the stock market very successfully using quantitative systems, once the
system is build it trades by itself and I just move on to test/develop the
next system, which hopefully will outperform the current one I am using...

------
thenomad
Oh, follow-up: if you want to read more entrepreneurial content,
[https://barnacl.es/](https://barnacl.es/) is kinda "HN but for
bootstrappers".

I read it periodically - interesting stuff.

------
12s12m
I would say most of us are entreprenuerially-minded, because it rubs off
eventually.

